# Peanut Butter



## dk1 (Apr 4, 2011)

is peanut butter a big part of anyones diet at any stage?  bulk or cut?
167
14.3
5.5
7.1

167
14.3
5.5
7.1


1oz = 167cal, 14g fat, 5.5g carbs, 7.1g protein

seems like a way to get calories in but i dont like the ratios


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm bulking up, I eat peanut butter every day..I am getting up to make a peanut butter sandwich right NOW as a matter of fact. One of my favorite foods for sure.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 4, 2011)

I like almond butter better


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 4, 2011)

Why? Is it better for you or do you prefer the taste over regular?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

Peanut butter sucks in my opinion but I choke it down for the calories in a pinch.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 4, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Peanut butter sucks in my opinion but I choke it down for the calories in a pinch.


 
UNBELIEVABLE     Peanut butter is the shit! I don't see how anyone couldn't like the stuff...Then again, I know this guy that likes other men's penises in his butthole, and that I actually despise so, different strokes for different folks I guess is all it really comes down to.


----------



## dk1 (Apr 4, 2011)

i love the shit too

i guess there is no 40/40/20 perfect food out there


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

Never did like peanut butter. Never liked chocolate much either.  I dont eat cookies or icing, or whipped cream.  I only like one kind of ice cream and thats pralines and cream.  I like bitter shit.  Pilsners, Lagers, Porters, not much of an ale fan.  I love apple pie.  Thats basically my one weakness but my grandma makes them for me from scratch.  Cant hate on grandma for spoiling the shit outta me.

EDIT***  Sorry about the hijack homey.  Im hungry so I got a little carried away.  Time to eat.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2011)

I ate this "Naturally More" peanut butter from Publix a year ago.  It was a few bucks more for less butter, but it had more protein.

Fuck it.  It sucked.

I still with Smart Balance only cuz there are less ingredients that are harmful (allegedly) than say, JIF.  But the macros are the same.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 4, 2011)

Ditch the PB and use almond butter.  Better fat profile and doesn't have the mycotoxins that PB has.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2011)

^See?  Now we gotta worry about that.


I think its a matter of splitting hairs.

Although, Ive never tried Almond butter.  Is it creamy or chunky/crunchy?  Does it taste the same?  I dont want to go wasting money again..


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 4, 2011)

just ate some yummmm


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 4, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> ^See?  Now we gotta worry about that.
> 
> 
> I think its a matter of splitting hairs.
> ...



Eh...it's different.  I tried a jar a week ago or so.  It was alright, but I definitely prefer peanut butter.

It just tastes like almonds in a creamy form.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Why? Is it better for you or do you prefer the taste over regular?


 
 Tastes much better and I like the texture better


----------



## hill450 (Apr 5, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> I ate this "Naturally More" peanut butter from Publix a year ago.  It was a few bucks more for less butter, but it had more protein.
> 
> Fuck it.  It sucked.
> 
> I still with Smart Balance only cuz there are less ingredients that are harmful (allegedly) than say, JIF.  But the macros are the same.



What?! I love this shit!! I'm cutting down and I have it damn near everyday for breakfast! I love it! lol Reguar peanut butter tastes like shit now and I don't really like it anymore. Naturally More also has flax seeds and good oils also. Very good stuff!


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 5, 2011)

Peanut butter gives me pimples, which is too bad, I love the stuff, but it has way too many carbs for me in comparison to the protein you get.  Chicken is my food of choice, although I cannot steer completely clear of yummy peanut butter.


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 5, 2011)

Hate natural peanut butter.. still eat the sugary stuff though


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 5, 2011)

peanut butter and jelly on pepperidge farm sourdough.  About 500 calories of crazy goodness.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 5, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> ^See?  Now we gotta worry about that.
> 
> 
> I think its a matter of splitting hairs.
> ...



You can get either version and it tastes like ground up almonds.  I much prefer it to PB, although it's not as yummy as cashew butter.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2011)

FitnessBlogger said:


> Hate natural peanut butter.. still eat the sugary stuff though



natty PB + Splenda = evil


----------



## stazilla (Apr 5, 2011)

love PB....celery sticks and peanut butter is my daily snack


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 6, 2011)

Should try putting peanut butter on bread then break some almonds on top


----------



## SCAGNETTI (Apr 9, 2011)

Love PB also, have had almond butter before, tastes good like almonds, but seemed much "drier" than regular PB.
Just my .02

-Scagnetti


----------



## phosphor (Apr 10, 2011)

ftw






I will be making my own very soon though - much cheaper and you know whats in it.

also, a side note: I discovered these:






These are very, very low in sugar and taste incredible. It will solve any issues with sugar cravings on a low-sugar diet (when ate in moderation). A large container of them can be had for under $10 at sam's clubs, etc. 
You will become addicted to them. 

You have been forewarned.


----------



## carli (Apr 11, 2011)

i have a huge tub of sodium free and sugarfree PB and im going to tuk in right now mmmmmm


----------



## xp123 (Apr 12, 2011)

phosphor said:


> ftw


YES!


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE peanut butter. I could never go without it. I could eat it at any time of the day, though I usually try to keep it more towards the morning.


----------



## Cenetti (Apr 19, 2011)

peanut butter, almond butter mixed with chocolate whey... spread on rice cakes .... that's how you build big musclez


----------



## RedWindsor (May 1, 2011)

sorry to bring back up but, i just got a jar of all natural peanut butter and its a sloppy ass mess compared to like skippy, how do i mix that stuff up? its a pain in the ass i tried with a spoon to stir it a bit so the oil would get absorbed in, but my efforts were in vein...


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Make sure it's a little warm before you begin. Use a butter knife and carefully work in the oil - it's hard at first but it gets easier. Once you have it all mixed, close the jar and store it upside down in the fridge - it'll stay stirred once it's cold.


----------



## sara (May 2, 2011)

Built said:


> Make sure it's a little warm before you begin. Use a butter knife and carefully work in the oil - it's hard at first but it gets easier. Once you have it all mixed, close the jar and store it upside down in the fridge - it'll stay stirred once it's cold.



Good idea


----------



## TampaSRT (May 2, 2011)

I am currently trying to put on a few, so I have been loading up half a whole wheat bagel with peanut butter for a mid morning snack. Seems to be helping out and doesn't taste bad either.


----------



## RedWindsor (May 2, 2011)

im using it for cutting to help curb any late night urges to eat... its a hell of alot more difficult to eat then skippy pb ha


----------



## jack1970 (May 3, 2011)

I work 12 hour shifts and consume lots of peant butter on work days. Its a quick way of putting in calories.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 4, 2011)

Organic crunchy peanut butter...FTW! I could easily go through a jar when I was bulking during the fall/winter months. Stuff would give me horrible pimples and oily skin, but I had a sweatshirt on most of the time, so it didn't matter. 

On a side note...anyone ever try Nutella?


----------



## Built (May 4, 2011)

I freaking LOVE Nutella! ♥♥♥


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 4, 2011)

Built said:


> I freaking LOVE Nutella! ♥♥♥



That food is the devil 
Not because it tastes horrible, but because it's so freaking good! A roomate had some and would always say that it tasted like a mix of "peanut butter with a little bit of chocolate!" Finally decided to try it and almost ate the whole jar 

Y U More Addicting Than Cocaine?! - Memebase: Rage Comics, Forever Alone, Y U No Guy, Troll Face, Foul Bachelor Frog


----------



## TampaSRT (May 4, 2011)

Built said:


> I freaking LOVE Nutella! ♥♥♥


Is it good? I have seen commercials for it, but have not tried it.


----------



## zok37 (May 5, 2011)

I love Peanut butter on wheat toast..i have one mid morning and one right before i head to the gym.


----------



## Alex112 (May 5, 2011)

Hey dk1 your idea is quite exact and i also eat peanut butter and it is my favorite and i eat usually thrice in a week. And it is good source of protein.


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> natty PB + Splenda = evil


 
natty PB + splenda and heavy cream stir like crazy = heaven


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2011)

djlance said:


> That food is the devil
> Not because it tastes horrible, but because it's so freaking good! A roomate had some and would always say that it tasted like a mix of "peanut butter with a little bit of chocolate!" Finally decided to try it and almost ate the whole jar
> 
> Y U More Addicting Than Cocaine?! - Memebase: Rage Comics, Forever Alone, Y U No Guy, Troll Face, Foul Bachelor Frog


 

Try dipping pretzel sticks in Nutella


----------



## ovr40 (May 6, 2011)

i'm not that far along here i need to micro analyze every meal so i will continue to love peanut  butter on a 3/4 pound ground sirloin buger with 4 slices of vlassic kosher dill pickles!!!!!!!!!!!THE BOMB!!!!! also, you will have lived an unfufilled life without experiencing the bomb.Bye, going to the grill


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 6, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> i'm not that far along here i need to micro analyze every meal so i will continue to love peanut  butter on a 3/4 pound ground sirloin buger with 4 slices of vlassic kosher dill pickles!!!!!!!!!!!THE BOMB!!!!! also, you will have lived an unfufilled life without experiencing the bomb.Bye, going to the grill




+1
Go all out! Where's the bacon?!


----------



## Built (May 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> natty PB + splenda and heavy cream stir like crazy = heaven



Did you learn that from me, or did I learn that from you? BTW add a drop of vanilla. Oh, try coconut milk instead of the cream. 



ovr40 said:


> i'm not that far along here i need to micro analyze every meal so i will continue to love peanut  butter on a 3/4 pound ground sirloin buger with 4 slices of vlassic kosher dill pickles!!!!!!!!!!!THE BOMB!!!!! also, you will have lived an unfufilled life without experiencing the bomb.Bye, going to the grill



OH my WORD that sounds good!


----------



## jack1970 (May 15, 2011)

I especially eat PB when im working 12 hour shifts. A quick way of getting lots of calories during breaktime.


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

almond butter is great


----------



## Dodgerblue (May 23, 2011)

Peanut butter is my weakness. I have a bad habit of just taking a spoon and eating it out of the jar.  

But I don't eat the healthy penut butter.  That's the problem. 

What kind do you guys eat?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

gimme dat peanut buttah


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I'm bulking up, I eat peanut butter every day..I am getting up to make a peanut butter sandwich right NOW as a matter of fact. One of my favorite foods for sure.


 
i with ya there


----------



## freqfly (May 30, 2011)

dk1 said:


> is peanut butter a big part of anyones diet at any stage?  bulk or cut?
> 167
> 14.3
> 5.5
> ...



Make it Omega 3 enriched natural PB or switch to almond butter


----------



## bigpoppapump (May 30, 2011)

gotta have my peanut butter!! Eating right now!!!!!!!


----------



## djm6464 (May 31, 2011)

freqfly said:


> Make it Omega 3 enriched natural PB or switch to almond butter



this.....almond butter is the mercedes of nut butters


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

So I'll confess, I am also a PB addict 

I typically pick up Power Butter (Orbit has it too!) which has an awesome profile and taste-- its actually fortified with egg whites, flax etc and has a TON of omegas in it as well as being much healthier for you. If you are like me and want to eat PB all the time, its probably the best thing you can do for yourself, IMO.


----------



## GMO (Jun 1, 2011)

I eat it everyday when on a bulk.  It is a great way to get some extra calories...


----------

